# Adults Only! No ID required!



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I bet you thought you would see some boobies huh? Guess what, you're not! I'm gonna "soap box" everyone for a little this morning!!! 



This post is about your membership on this forum and a lot of you guys are acting like small children. You know who you are and I am warning you that I'm getting tired of it and so are the core members of this forum! The griping, the arguing and the constant bickering between each other to provoke derailing arguments in otherwise decent threads is not doing anything to your membership status but making you look bad. Your post count is just a number and most members don't care about the quantity of your posts but the quality of them. 



You can bicker back and forth at school or at the bait store or via your chats on the social media sites! Those arguments you have against your friends, rivals, competitors and competition do not need to be posted here! This is not MySpace or Facebook so don't bring the personal arguments onto the PFF or your memberships *will* be removed!



With that said, there are several young adults on here who are awesome members and there are also several older adults on here who start shit so this soap box event is is not limited to your age, it's your attitude!

*

If you have a gripe with someone, don't derail a post over it! *



This forum has always been about trying to get everyone to get along and act as a family. We've done a good job of that I feel and many members who got off on a wrong foot are still here because the members of this forum do accept apologies and welcome them back. 



Can't we all just get along? The wealth of information, knowledge and kindness that is available here is compounded with the members who will bend over backwards to help each other in every aspect.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Very well put.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Disappointed at the lack of boobies but agreed wholeheartedly on content... this is a great forum and I hope it stays that way for a long time. The bickering derailments get old for sure. We should set up a PFF boxing night where angry members can duke it out mano a mano... heck we'd all be better friends at the end of it  lets go fishing this week!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Excellent post Chris!Thanks for this forum and forputting up with all the unnecessary controversy.

You conveyed your feelings clearlyand I hopeless bickering among our valued and loved family.:grouphug

Jimmy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You know the ole saying Chris.....Bad apples in every bunch!!! Thank GOD I'm a pear!!!!:letsdrink This will calm things down a bit but then will open up again around the bend:doh

Thanks fer everything you do brother!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:bowdown:clap:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

agreed, hell, even i quite posting for a good bit because of all the BS.

Thanks Chris


----------



## Castaway (Oct 26, 2007)

Well said


----------



## gatord96 (Oct 25, 2007)

take the post counter off of everybody's profile?????


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Its been real bad lately. Thanks Chris for you time, headache's, ect..


----------



## gatord96 (Oct 25, 2007)

....I dont care if someone has 1000 posts are 1....if they're friendly and helpful great!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

This needed to be said. Good job staying on top of it.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

It's about time!!!!!! Thanks Chris . Now we will not have the 4 & 5 pages of bickering :clap


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *John B. (10/6/2009)*agreed, hell, even i quite posting for a good bit because of all the BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris




I'll agree 100%. That is why I rarely ever post something, and I even hesitate on commenting because I dont feel like dealing with someone's BS! That is all that seems to be happening lately. I view this site every day but NEVER post reports or anything, because i'm always worried that someone's going to start something. 



Thanks a ton Chris. Hopefully people will listen to you.



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well said as always. Interesting how forum members and attitudeschange over the years. I have been a member since the forums inception.

Mike


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Well put!


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

AMEN


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

*:clap Agreed........Well put......We don't need the BS*


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

First post in about 2 months, hope the warning works, but by the end of the day some one willprobably have the privileges pulled. Just my guess.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fish Happens (10/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (10/6/2009)*agreed, hell, even i quite posting for a good bit because of all the BS.
> ...


likewise.... i fish 3-4 days a week... could post a report, but would rather spare everyone from the BS that is bound to happen


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Job Chris, very well said.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Nice Chris. I just want everyone lucky enough to live and fish on the gulf to knowthis site is the only way us foriegners stay in touchwith whatis happening and learn from those who are, in my eyes, are living the dream.

I log on nearly everyday and rarely post but learn a lot. I have asked for help in the open forum and through PMs and there are some great people on here willing to share information. This site helps me prepare for the times i can get down to fish in the gulf.

KP


----------



## Blake (Jan 21, 2008)

Seems like every forum is going through this right now, mine included.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Incommunicado (10/6/2009)*I hate to derail the subject :doh...but dang that is a nice boat. Who is the manufacturer? I bet it is a foreign built boat...
> 
> Ronnie


*I was about to post the same thing, that is a sweet boat.*

*And I agree with Chris about the BS.*


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Chris Thank you for everything you do for us, Since I have joined I have Meet some Really good People and Have Made some Life long Friends, and Hope to Meet & make more, And Thanks ForReminding All Of Us WHOS IN CHARGE!!!!:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *KPTN (10/6/2009)*Nice Chris. I just want everyone lucky enough to live and fish on the gulf to knowthis site is the only way us foriegners stay in touchwith whatis happening and learn from those who are, in my eyes, are living the dream.
> 
> I log on nearly everyday and rarely post but learn a lot. I have asked for help in the open forum and through PMs and there are some great people on here willing to share information. This site helps me prepare for the times i can get down to fish in the gulf.
> 
> KP


+1!I've drifted away due to a lot of the bs. It does get old.Oh and...........Nice boat!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Well said! Let's talk fishing....................


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i know someof this has to do with me and id like to appologize for it. my ego takes the wheel sometimes especially when somebody obviously has a problem with me

oh im down for PFF boxing


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

> *Blake (10/6/2009)*Seems like every forum is going through this right now, mine included.


Maybe a post on your site,along the same lines as Chris's, may help??

Skippy


----------



## A HUNTR (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks chris keep up the good work...


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I also quite posting. I thought there would be enough maturity for a girl to beaccepted as a fellow angler on the site but I was wrong. I didn't know I had to have proofof my catch and wear a birka to not catch ridicule.I hope that can change cause I love the fourm! Thanks for taking a stand.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nicely said Chris. I have been a member since 2007 and only posted a handfull of times on the old forum, no post since the new forum was created. Just my opinion but, sometimes this forum seems more like a bragging board and bashing forum than a place to gain fishing knowledge.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

AGREE 110% CHRIS. i stopped posting or even looking at the forum forawhile. i recently got back on to see if the bs was gone. well, look at my "boat financing" post. i just asked a simple question and got some good responses but of course a couple yahoos felt compelled to be my momma and give me the what-for about financing. i didnt respond. whats the use. 

chris, i'll stay if u can figure a way to MOSTLY eliminate the derails. how about give the originator of a post the ability to delete any bs that starts, or lock out a particular username that starts bs on a thread. 

i fully support a PAID forum subscription. this would prolly stop most of the bs right there. if a user gets kicked off, he/she will forfeit any monies paid and think twice about joining again under another username if he/she will lose money.

how about a one time donation of say $5.00 to a charity (fishing related?) of chris' choice to join? that wouldnt put a hurt on too many people would it? 

i have gotten some great info, good deals, sold some stuff and helped a few on this forum. it has become a part of my life. i missed it when i left and would hate to leave again, however......


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris, thank you for the Forum and many thanks for getting on your "Soap Box."


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Well put Chris, thanks for keeping things straight around here!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

im all for a monthly fee, maybe to RFRA or even IGFA


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I for one would hate to see this forum go , It's the only one that I can say that I belong too .


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *freespool50 (10/6/2009)*
> 
> chris, i'll stay if u can figure a way to MOSTLY eliminate the derails. how about give the originator of a post the ability to delete any bs that starts, or lock out a particular username that starts bs on a thread.


I love this idea.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

Chris , Thank you for this forum It is the one thing that i enjoy reading and i agree with every thing you say. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks for the forum chris!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_lblFullMessage>i know someof this has to do with me and id like to appologize for it. my ego takes the wheel sometimes especially when somebody obviously has a problem with me </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I respect Brandon for Manning up, though I have seen others try to start it with him, I hope they will be as big a man and appologize. I too appologize if I have offended anyone here. Lets call this a fresh start.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

So does this mean you're not going to post any boob pictures?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm around, butI don't post or particpate like I used to;Ihesitated to evenpost this!

Not interested in the thoughts of the*SLUGS of the forum*, just want a peaceful place to interact and share our fishing and related experiences with the *GOOD* people of the forum!

I hope Chris makes an impression and things improve!<P align=center>*Happy fishing!*<P align=center>


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

good job Chris Thanks to all the GOOD people in this forum I have had a great experience I try not to get involved w/ the BS But the true people of character and knowledge Appreciate your stand So ATTABOY Lets Go Fishing and Good Luck I thank everyone on this forum for their kindness and their knowledge ATTABOY to you as well ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post Chris. Another one here that started from the old bridge forum and cameover on that first evening. Have been here ever since but quit posting a LONG time ago and have taken several extended leaves to jsut get away from the stupidity. Have enough stress at work......there is nothing worse than opening up what appears to be a GREAT post from someone and then start reading all the negative crap. Some of the conversations lately look more like the juvinile banter you would read on the wall while standing at a urinal with business inhand. Would love to see it get back to what it started out to be AND was for a long time .....The PENSACOLA FISHING FORUM


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the forum Chris. 



Some of you folks need to get a little bit more in touch with reality if you let things that are posted on the internet get under your skin.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

how about everybody buys chris a beer just as a thank you for the forum :letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I definately miss being able to post freely on this website. Thank god for facebook and my cell phone though. Any of the forum regulars that have been on here for 3 plus years knows how to get a hold of me, if need be. This place was enjoyable like...three years ago. Maybe even four.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (10/7/2009)*I definately miss being able to post freely on this website. Thank god for facebook and my cell phone though. Any of the forum regulars that have been on here for 3 plus years knows how to get a hold of me, if need be. This place was enjoyable like...three years ago. Maybe even four.




damnit he's back...on a serious note. look me up on facebook woody


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you Chris, well said and about time. What a bunch of knucleheads on here that fill the whole general chat screen with the same topic, theirs!


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Chris, afteo


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Chris is right. I have a bunch of reports on here andI get knuckleheads telling me my fish don't weigh as much as the guide thought. Great. What did you catch poster? Or I get guys telling me my motor isn't new, when the post is 6 months old...aargh! I'm staying though...


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm Refraining & trying my best. I try only to help anymore understanding helping way outways BS! Thanks to all on here helping us all with helpfull info.:bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm really down with Josh's idea of boxing matches to settle differences!!!



My neighbor host boxing matches, I'm gonna check with him bout the legalities, and see what gym he uses. If sombody runs there mouth I would much rather see em in a ring face to face than respond on the keyboard. I for one would STFU and wait for the fight.



In the future I would just ask....








Anybody wanna get in on this?


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

That video had me bustin a gut - thats an oldie but a goodie! lol :letsdrink

...and thank you Chris for all that you guys do to keep this thing up and running as smoothly as you do! I have met a handful of people on here and all have been really good people, received excellent advise, had someone lend me a disc so I could dosome plot work -and wanted nothing in return, learned some things - the list goes on! Thanks again for all that you do...:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I love that movie...funny as heck. I think our PFF boxing matches might end up like this though...


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

My wife and I joined a few weeks ago to get some fishing tips and advice. It was looking alittle like the rants and raves on craigslist sometimes. 

I do hope the BS will stop or go somewhere else. This is a great forum and we appreciate it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All I can say is I don't know what I'd do anymore without the forum. Its a great place to help and be helped.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080">Very well said, and I concur! :bowdown :clap :clap :clap :bowdown


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

In the 90's I would watch Senoir chiefs in the Navy Hash it out in the ring with Large very large boxing gloves. Maybe a foot around or bigger. They would drink beer , Disscuss their diffrerences. Then duke it out. After a round or 2 they would tire out. The gloves were so big that you couldnt get hurt. They'd end up wrestling . Fun to watch. You knew who disliked each other . They sat ring side waiting for their chance. :shedevil


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i am very thankful for this forum also. my wife had myspace, now she has facebook. thanks for giving me the computer version of a hardwarestore/boatshop/baitshop/diveshop all in one. i have only met a handful of you guys but all have been more than helpful. alright, enough kissing butt, im going to the dive section for the 10th time today. im hooked.


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am new here, I don't know about fishing!! I joined this forum cause my husband found it, and we think its acool concept... My only complaint is that I don't want to ask a question with any fear that someone is gonna try to make me feel like crap for not knowing... Or is gonna belittle my report... I don't know why those type of people don't just start and A&$ Hole forum and leave the other informational forums alone... I have tried to be on several forums, any time I want to learn about something, I think a forumshould be a great place to get good advice, and someday , maybe I could share some advice, but it seems like they always show up, the jerks whocouldn'tkeep a postive attitude if they were talking to Jesus!! 

It's a shame there is not more conversation about the thing we all have in common "a love to try to fish" tips, techniques, more reports, I am learning!! I didn't have a Dad that was a sportsman, he was a gearhead!!!

Can't we all just get along:letsdrink


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *christa71 (10/10/2009)* My only complaint is that I don't want to ask a question with any fear that someone is gonna try to make me feel like crap for not knowing...


Nothing wrong with asking a question. For someone that has an ANSWER (not a hypothesis), it usually makes them feel flattered to help the original poster out. The thing that bothers me is when people who have no clue what they're talking about throw their $0.02 out there. If you don't know, then silence is golden and keep your mouth shut, less you come across as dumb. Much better to keep hush on a subject if you lack the experience to answer. Catching one snook while fishing mangroves doesn't make you an authority on the subject, just like catching one dolphin on a textbook weedline in June doesn't make you an authority on trolling.

Christa-you have a question? Ask away. That's what the website is for.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

[quote The thing that bothers me is when people who have no clue what they're talking about throw their $0.02 out there.[/quote]

Unfortunately for some that is one of the great things about this forum. Look at it this way; Is someones BS going to affect you and your daily doings? No. The best thing to do is let it go and if you feel someone is passing bad info to another that may prevent them from reaching whatever goal they had, then send them a PM saying something like "I strongly suggest you don't do what so and so says" or something like that and then there isn't a 4 page argument. Too much of the problems on here can be settled or argued off the main pages.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

:bump


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *christa71 (10/10/2009)*I am new here, I don't know about fishing!! I joined this forum cause my husband found it, and we think its acool concept... My only complaint is that I don't want to ask a question with any fear that someone is gonna try to make me feel like crap for not knowing... Or is gonna belittle my report... I don't know why those type of people don't just start and A&$ Hole forum and leave the other informational forums alone... I have tried to be on several forums, any time I want to learn about something, I think a forumshould be a great place to get good advice, and someday , maybe I could share some advice, but it seems like they always show up, the jerks whocouldn'tkeep a postive attitude if they were talking to Jesus!!
> 
> It's a shame there is not more conversation about the thing we all have in common "a love to try to fish" tips, techniques, more reports, I am learning!! I didn't have a Dad that was a sportsman, he was a gearhead!!!
> 
> Can't we all just get along:letsdrink


There are only a few people on this forums that are true jackasses and if you hang around long enough you will figure out who they are. Just ignore them if you can. 95% of the members here will bend over backwards to help someone out. 

My only advice about asking questions would be to make sure you look around real good and do a forum search before you ask. The only thing that bothers the normal people on here is the same question being asked 800 times in one day. Other than that ask away and welcome.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Craig W (10/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haa ha...95% good. 



That is similar to the story of how outlaw MC clubs became known as 1%'ers. Way back someone had made a statement to the press that most motorcyle riders were good people, it was only 1% that were bad. Somehow, it took, and most the clubs have patches that say 1%.



Soooo.....hope I am not a 5%er on the forum...haa haa.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Very well said. We were members of the forum a while back and couldn't wait to provide a fishing report. We have a 14 yr. old son who literally lives to fish. We have a small camp at a lake and he can fish all night and day and then come home and make trot lines for hours. He loves saltwater fishing as well and he made a few posts on here, seeking advice and providing reports. Hopefully, your post will deter some of the bs on here and set a positive forum for everyone, especially children. LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO BE MISERABLE - GO FISHING

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU DO

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:clap:clap:clap

:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank God For the Mods 





:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a bone to pick with that old salt Grouper22. Where can I do it?oke



I heard he might be getting older soon.


----------

